# Please help, Budgie can't lift head



## Sugarrayjay (Apr 17, 2016)

Budgy that's kept in a cage with 2 others, today her neck isnt "working". Her head is drooped all the way down as if it's 100% limp, She tried drinking some water and almost drowned in it. Moved her to a cage by herself because the other budgies started bullying her. She cannot drink or eat and I cannot afford to pay for a vet visit. 

Can anyone offer any sort of advice or experience is what this could be?
Obviously a broken neck would be a dreadful situation but can there be another cause? There are no new metals or rust or toys, so i don't think metal poisoning should be it. Any way it could be viral or anything? Botulism? I'm on the dark here outside of what i'm learning from googling.

Any advice is very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome to Talk Budgies,

It's good that you have separated your budgie from the others.
From your description on the condition your budgie is in, you will have no other option but to take her for an emergency appointment at the avian vet specialist.

It's possible your budgie hurt herself very badly and has sustained neurological damage or maybe she had a stroke and is unable to move her head well.
It's imperative that you get her the urgent professional help she needs.
Part of being a responsible pet owner is having the financial means to provide medical care for the pet. You can ask your vet if they accept payment plans or you can borrow some money from a family member or close friend.
This is not something that can be fixed at home and by delaying treatment the chances of your budgie's survival are slim.

I'm wishing for the very best outcome for your budgie. ray:


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

I second this. Your only option is to take your baby to the vet, as there is no at-home remedy for something so serious. Please keep her in a warm and quiet spot with a very shallow plate of water and another for food until her appointment. Keep a good eye on her and do what you can to discuss different payment plans with your avian vet.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Please*

If you have a birdy first aid kit Pullout the electrolyte and liquid calcium. Presoak millet spray in the electrolyte/calcium drinking. offer this to her asap.
Then get an apt with an avian vet ASAP Yesterday. There may not be anything that can be done for her. Budgies that are lacking in nutrients can demonstrate this behavior. Their legs and head may be too weak to support them. Give the bird moist egg food with the electrolyte liquid calcium and a wide range vitamin like Prime or Soluvite D from vetafarm and sold by ladygouldianfinch.com in the in US but ships international. The powder can be sprinkled on moist egg food. What is the diet of your birds? They should have a mixed diet of seed pellet/dry grains egg food, fresh vegetables and some fruits also dry alfalfa hay and herb salad provide extra nutrients and supports the immune system. If needed take a dropper or pipet and put a few drops directly in the beak. Hold the head vertically and br sure to put the dropper in the area of the crop not the respiratory opening. Provide some form of artificial heat.like heating pad or ceramic heat only bulb found in the reptile dept and a reflector. Purchase a gram scale sold on the net or a walmart type kitchen department. use a kitchen plastic with lid and set the tare. place budgie in plastic and lay lid lightly over the plastic for weight in grams. Keep a daily record at first and then weekly to record a weight pattern. any major change up or down is in question. Couple this with activity and condition of droppings is a good indicator to see an Avian Vet ASAP.The supplements are first aid and are not meant to replace the vet visit. This can be a vary serious problem. Please do not wait to see the avian vet. Again this is first aid and every bird owner should out fit a first aid kit for their birds. See Sticky here On TB on first aid kits, diet and supplements and other supplies and activities to help keep your birds healthy. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I can not help but stress, as other have, that a visit to an avian vet is the only thing that will actually help your budgie. 

Please get her to the vet as soon as you are able. The sooner you take her the better for your girl.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is considered an emergency situation and your budgie should be taken to an Avian Vet immediately.

If you do not have an emergency fund set up for situations such as this, please consider doing so for the future.
When you have budgies, you take on the responsibility of ensuring those animals get the best possible Avian Vet care whenever necessary. 
There are vets that will work out payment plans for those who need them.

In this instance, your budgie's life depends on your action or lack thereof. I'm wishing your poor little budgie all the best and will be looking forward to an update from you on this thread once you've taken her to the vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh dear.I'm truly sorry.I hope you get immediate help ASAP.this is a real emergency.sending healing and comforting prayers for you and your budgie.keep us posted and I hope it will be ok.I feel sad again.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Good luck with finding a avian vet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm sorry it has to be under such sad circumstances. Unfortunately, around here we can only offer advice or suggestions and serious issues such as what your budgie is going though are not able to be diagnosed nor treated through the forums. Your little one needs urgent avian vet care or she may not survive. :upset:

Please, do all you can to find her an avian vet. We'll keep you both in our prayers. 

Keep us updated on her condition and I hope she pulls through. :fingerx:


----------

